# Cohutta Buck (man I'm tired)



## deadend (Dec 1, 2007)

Killed this buck way deep in Cohutta at about 5:00 friday night.  I had been hearing him moving for about 45 minutes and finally saw him at about 150 yards out.  He came to within 70 yards and I had to shoot lefthanded (I'm righthanded) with no rest.  The .338 dropped him like a nuke.  He was in full rut, with numerous puncture wounds and scrapes.  OK, what now, we're 3 miles from the truck uphill all the way.  Caped out the head, quartered him up and took the loins.  3 1/2 hours later the three of us were back at the truck near death from the carry.

20" spread, 24" main beams.  11 points left after a broken brow tine and right main beam tip.  4.5 years old.  I guesstimated him at 200+ lbs.  I guess you don't find these near the truck for a reason.


----------



## Buck (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## James Vincent (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats a nice Mountain Buck. Hope it was all down hill


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Dec 1, 2007)

what a shooter...thats what i am talking about...you nworked your tailfeathers off for it....i got lots of respect for someone like that...


----------



## kevincox (Dec 1, 2007)

Thats a bruiser!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 1, 2007)

You can certainly say you did something there to get that awesome wilderness buck !!!
Congratulations on a hard and well deserved hunt.


----------



## Echo (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!!That's an outstanding buck!!


----------



## pnome (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats!  Awesome mountain monster there!


----------



## leo (Dec 1, 2007)

*Congrats, fine trophy deer*

Thanks for sharing the pics and story with us


----------



## jones (Dec 1, 2007)

*big daddy*

awesome/awesome/awesome!!!!!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah buddy


----------



## Hoss (Dec 1, 2007)

Great buck.  You earned him.

Hoss


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 1, 2007)

Great hunt and thanks for sharin!


----------



## Victor DeVine (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 1, 2007)

Now that's a great mountain buck.  Congrats!


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Dec 1, 2007)

Good looking Buck. Got a Buddy That killed a 11 Couple of years ago{ Cohutta}. That looks very close. Took them 4 hour to get Him Out. It'll Sure Makes you Think Before You Shoot One.


----------



## jinx0760 (Dec 1, 2007)

*My Hero!*

I hunt Cohutta every year.  Anybody that will go into that wilderness and drag out a monster like that......is my hero!


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice deer.  Who was with you?


----------



## deadend (Dec 2, 2007)

rapid fire said:


> Nice deer.  Who was with you?



Boggs and Woody.


----------



## BrianDailey (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow....heck of a buck, Deadend!  Congrats!!!!  That is some tough hunting up there...where you hunting all day up there?  3 miles in is a journey and a half up there!
Great job getting him out, I am sure!


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 2, 2007)

That is a heck of a trophy.  Congrats!


----------



## deadend (Dec 2, 2007)

BrianDailey said:


> Wow....heck of a buck, Deadend!  Congrats!!!!  That is some tough hunting up there...where you hunting all day up there?  3 miles in is a journey and a half up there!
> Great job getting him out, I am sure!



Just a quick after lunch in & out hunt!


----------



## xjd33x (Dec 2, 2007)

Must've been on the Murray county side. Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## mshipman (Dec 2, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> You can certainly say you did something there to get that awesome wilderness buck !!!
> Congratulations on a hard and well deserved hunt.


I'll second that one of the hardest places to hunt and not that many deer.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 4, 2007)

I do love that wilderness, thanks for posting deadend...thats an awesome buck...


----------



## Trizey (Dec 4, 2007)

I might have a shed from that buck or one very similar to it on Cohutta from two years ago.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 4, 2007)

Great buck. Love those crabclaws!! Congratulations!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice buck! Like the story too.....3 mile drag with that hoss??


----------



## Grover Willis (Dec 4, 2007)

Red Dodges and mountains don't go together very well,  you are lucky that you know who did not decide to head on out without you.


----------



## cburke (Dec 4, 2007)

thats a good story to go with a good buck/ great kill


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 4, 2007)

I knew the rut should hit up there bout this time, and I had to work ! First hunt I have missed on Cohutta in years  Seems like I always have to work on those hunts when every body is seeing deer

Were you on the Murray county side........Bray Field?


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations, really nice buck!
I guess you are ready for elk and the Rocky Mtns!
Good Job.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 4, 2007)

Biggin!


----------



## Jasper (Dec 4, 2007)

Very impressive! Great buck, tough hunt. WTG!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 4, 2007)

Great buck! Sounds like you had to work for that one. Way to go!


----------



## Deano (Dec 4, 2007)

wow Thats about a good as a throphy as you can get and old mountain buck


----------



## headhunter 07 (Dec 4, 2007)

congrats!!!! Thats a FINE mountain buck!!!


----------



## deadend (Dec 5, 2007)

drsmileybee said:


> Red Dodges and mountains don't go together very well,  you are lucky that you know who did not decide to head on out without you.



Yep, several of "The 10 Commandments of Hunting" were violated on that trip.

So far that Red Dodge has been right good to me!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome deer.


----------

